# What's the status of David Harrison?



## piglet (Dec 6, 2004)

..


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INPacer</b>!
> I was distressed to learn of Harrison's concussion -- I was flipping back and forth between the game and a movie and missed it.
> 
> I'm not familiar with concussions, but I'm guessing he'll be missing some games? Anyone have any idea? I see only a tiny blurb on the Pacers site, and it doesn't give any details.


I think concussions take about 1-2 days to heal if it's not severe (Which Harrison's wasn't), otherwise, they could take a week. I'm not quite sure if what I said is correct, I'm just guessing off of memory. I gave my dad a slight concussion once when I hit him in the head with a basketball, but the next day he was okay.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Re: What's the status of David Harrison?*



> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> I gave my dad a slight concussion once when I hit him in the head with a basketball, but the next day he was okay.


I'm sure he deserved it.

My brother got a concusion playing football once, and was out about a week, but that's for playing football.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: What's the status of David Harrison?*



> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> I'm sure he deserved it.


Huh?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I know guys who have had 4 or 5 from hockey. If its his first, then no big deal, he'll probably be in next game. 

Although, if hes had a few before, its a little more serious and will take more time to heal.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

i think he'll be alright

lets hope so


----------



## piglet (Dec 6, 2004)

..


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INPacer</b>!
> Glad to hear you think he'll be back quickly.  Buy why isn't this addressed on the pacers.com? Are concussions really THAT insignificant? They sound so serious.


Getting hit in the head hard can cause brain damage, also. Let's hope David doesn't lose what little knowledge he already had.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: What's the status of David Harrison?*



> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Huh?


He's a Bush lover.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: What's the status of David Harrison?*



> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> He's a Bush lover.


Even so, you have no right to say my dad deserved to get hit in the head with a basketball.


----------



## piglet (Dec 6, 2004)

..


----------



## piglet (Dec 6, 2004)

..


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>INPacer</b>!
> Um, I like Bush too. And I consider myself to be a Democrat.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INPacer</b>!
> You 2 seem to have a lot of disagreements--I'm taking it you're not good friends in school?


Not when he takes shots at my family.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: What's the status of David Harrison?*



> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Even so, you have no right to say my dad deserved to get hit in the head with a basketball.


I had the feeling that you didn't like your dad, he screws up his computer while cliking on pop-up ads, and spends $300 to hire a pro to disable a firewall.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Not when he takes shots at my family.


You take shots at *me* personaly, and my family, so I just fire back.


----------



## piglet (Dec 6, 2004)

..


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>INPacer</b>!
> We need to start a thread of the 2 of you having your tiffs--it makes for interesting reading.


He would win, because he makes things up like calling me a ******, and hick.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> You take shots at *me* personaly, and my family, so I just fire back.


No, I've only called you a hick for your bad language and haven't personally insulted your family at all compared to how much you insult mine. In fact, in the past couple weeks, I haven't even said anything to you that's been insulting, compared to you calling me a cripple.



> I had the feeling that you didn't like your dad, he screws up his computer while cliking on pop-up ads, and spends $300 to hire a pro to disable a firewall.


So what? I don't like his usage of the computer, but he's my dad, I love him. Unlike you, hating on people just because they aren't perfect.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> No, I've only called you a hick for your bad language and haven't personally insulted your family at all compared to how much you insult mine. In fact, in the past couple weeks, I haven't even said anything to you that's been insulting, compared to you calling me a cripple.
> ...


You called me a hick today, and called me a ****** some time last week (ever since you learned what a ****** is you've been calling anybody who listens to rap one). You also make fun of me for posting on another forum that isn't that big yet.
You call me rich all the time, I take that as an insult, because I'm not.
You make fun of your dad all the time.
And I don't hate people, I just dislike people when they make fun of me.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> (ever since you learned what a ****** is you've been calling anybody who listens to rap one).


Actually, that was merely a joke, just like calling you a hick is. You're not a full-fledged hick or ******, but you do like rap and have grammar exactly like a hick, so I'm trying to save you from becoming one of them.



> You also make fun of me for posting on another forum that isn't that big yet.


How can I make fun of you for posting on a forum?



> You call me rich all the time, I take that as an insult, because I'm not.


When you constantly say "Oh yeah, I bought this, and that, I'll be getting a new TV for myself, just got a new computer, etc"



> You make fun of your dad all the time.


Making fun of is not the same thing as saying that he sucks with computers.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

This is just stupid, we had a good topic going before you brought my family into this. I'm not posting in this thread anymore.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> How can I make fun of you for posting on a forum?


Just today you said that Eze sucks, and you call me dumb for posting on it since they don't have many members.



> When you constantly say "Oh yeah, I bought this, and that, I'll be getting a new TV for myself, just got a new computer, etc"


This is wrong, I have never opened a topic with you about buying something, you either start talking about you tv from the '50's (although the tv was invented in '54). And there is no way I will ever get a tv for myself, I'm getting my own tv in another room, my parents don't have to watch it with me, now since we added on to my house, and now I have my own bedroom finally, do I sound rich? You have your own bedroom don't you? And I bet that your computer costs more than mine, so we are even now.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Haha, that was a good read, thanks guys.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Ahhh. I remember the days of middle school.....:yes: 

I love how the liberal propaganda has brainwashed people all the way down to 7th and 8th graders.... this country is going to hell....:devil:


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

ah....if only I were 13 or 14 again. oh wait that was back in 1988


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> *Pollard Activated, Harrison to Injured List
> *
> 
> Pacers.com Report | Jan. 14, 2004
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/pollard_harrison_050114.html


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hopefully Pollard plays more than one half before he hurts his back again. Even though we needed him, we made the smart move of keeping him on the IL, so I'm hoping he's 100% tonight.


----------



## piglet (Dec 6, 2004)

..


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

It's too bad, now I doubt he'll make the rookie team.


----------

